# Checking Weapon Serial Number



## Marauder06 (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm contemplating a private purchase of a handgun, is there a way for me to check if the serial # is "legit" (i.e. the weapon is not stolen) before I procede?  I have no reason to believe it's hot, but I want to do due dilligence before I shell out several hundred $$.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 10, 2010)

Mara-
Check with your local PD as a first step, and a local gun shop.  There are National databases of stolen handguns that they have access to.  You might even want to try a reputable pawn shop that deals in handgun purchases/sales.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 10, 2010)

Call down to your local PD and explaine what you are trying to do and they will run it for you...


----------

